# 2 year old vizsla started pooing/weeing in house at night - Help!



## littlecrab (Jun 6, 2010)

My 2 year old vizsla bitch has started pooing/peeing in the kitchen over night - either one or both - having been totally clean since a little puppy. She is eating/drinking well - fit and healthy - however until about a month ago - she had the constant companionship of another dog (our 13 year old lab bitch has just been put to sleep ) - so we are wondering if this is a stress thing - ie she doesn't like being on her own at night - the lab was very mothering to her?...
Anyone had this kind of problem before - or got any ideas on how to deal with it? - We are thinking about putting her back in a crate to try and break the cycle - at the moment -she just has her bed and the run of the kitchen at night.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems very likely that she is missing her best bud. I would have her checked by the vet and if nothing is wrong crate her at night.
Maybe a new friend would help with the stress.


----------



## Toots1203 (Nov 9, 2020)

littlecrab said:


> My 2 year old vizsla bitch has started pooing/peeing in the kitchen over night - either one or both - having been totally clean since a little puppy. She is eating/drinking well - fit and healthy - however until about a month ago - she had the constant companionship of another dog (our 13 year old lab bitch has just been put to sleep ) - so we are wondering if this is a stress thing - ie she doesn't like being on her own at night - the lab was very mothering to her?...
> Anyone had this kind of problem before - or got any ideas on how to deal with it? - We are thinking about putting her back in a crate to try and break the cycle - at the moment -she just has her bed and the run of the kitchen at night.



Hello,

Did this get any better for you? Do you have any advice? We have 1 year old Viz who is fully house trained and sleeps in a crate and doesn't have any accidents in the crate. We've tried on a few occasions since she was about 6 months old to let her have the crate open and have run of the kitchen but she will more often than not do a big pee and poo during the night. 

We don't know how to train this out of her because we're asleep at the time, she clearly thinks it's ok to do this at night. 

I don't know if it's just that she's not ready to leave the crate, but I thought the crate was supposed to teach them to hold their pee/poo until the morning - which she does when in the crate. 

She's also started to only want to go to the toilet when on walks, so am thinking I might take her for a quick walk just before bed to get her wees our before the nighttime. 

Thanks 
Josie


----------

